# Sepsis dx code



## Tonyj (Apr 9, 2012)

What code would I use for sepsis due to indwelling cholecystostomy tube? I know the 038.9 but what about the complication code 996.x, 999.x???


----------



## cordelia (Apr 9, 2012)

Without the actual note, I would say your codes would be

996.69, 038.9 and 995.91

Or at least something close along those lines, the codes will be different if an organism is identified, etc. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## Tonyj (Apr 10, 2012)

cordelia said:


> Without the actual note, I would say your codes would be
> 
> 996.69, 038.9 and 995.91
> 
> ...


I'm OK with the sepsis part. I just don't know about the indwelling cholecystostomy tube. 996.69 (Due to other internal prosthetic device, implant, and graft) This code doesn't seem fitting for the tube. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## cordelia (Apr 10, 2012)

I am not familiar with an indwelling cholecystostomy tube, so the code I suggested seemed the closest, if you are able to find a better one then great.


----------

